# haunted by divorce?



## bussunda100 (Mar 6, 2012)

Divorce. If this word has ever crossed your mind, and I bet that for most married individuals indeed it has at some point, when to tell it´s just a healthy self-doubt, checkpoint most people have at some point or a real necessity for change due to a sudden realization that we are not happy anymore on that relationship ? That no longer fulfill us ?
I mean, big things are at stake: your life basically as you know it. 

I will confess to this audience: I do think of divorce more often than I expected. Sometimes spend hours thinking about it. Is this normal for a 2-year marriage ?
I´m a guy, mid 30´s. The main reasons for thinking / considering divorce are for me:

1) As you climb up the professional ladder and she doesnt the thought that I could have done better. she does not work and I dont see in the future she becoming successful or even getting a decent job. Should I Accept her as a housewife?

2) desire for other attractive woman 

3) desire to be "free" again and get more sex with more attractive ladies. feeling that im wasting away my youth. I actually missed so many pretty girls coming at me because I have been faithfull to my wife

4) wife is miserable sometimes with her career prospect and related issues, even cries altough im suportive always.

5) she is happy with letting me steer this ship, I make all decisions for bad or worse, I feel i have no help from her and I told her that. would appreciate a more proactive wife.

6) my wife is very dependant on me for everything which is annoying to me so much! 

Thoughts that make me stick to my marriage:

1) We get along quite well and like each other. We feel pretty comfortable with each other at our intimacy.

2) im myself around her and I feel at peace

3) Security

4) Fear of being alone 

5) dont want to hurt her by asking divorce 

6) we get by !?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You say that you are supportive of her, but the rest of your post shows that you are not. She can tell that.

Just let her go. She deserves a man who can love her.

Why did you even get married?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

No, this isn't normal at the 2 year mark

Your desire for other women and to be free again are huge indicators that you were not mature enough to get married 2 years ago.

For the love of God, please do not have children. This marriage ia already on the rocks


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Why did you marry her? I feel bad for her.

A real man in my world stands by his women and is committed to her through thick and thin, richer or poorer, you know all the things that the divorce world seems to have given a pass on.

Marriage is not about self. Selfishness is all about self.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

bussunda100 said:


> Divorce. If this word has ever crossed your mind, and I bet that for most married individuals indeed it has at some point, when to tell it´s just a healthy self-doubt, checkpoint most people have at some point or a real necessity for change due to a sudden realization that we are not happy anymore on that relationship ? That no longer fulfill us ?
> I mean, big things are at stake: your life basically as you know it.
> 
> I will confess to this audience: I do think of divorce more often than I expected. Sometimes spend hours thinking about it. Is this normal for a 2-year marriage ?
> ...


1. Why didn't you marry someone who is more career oriented?

2. Did you think attractive people would disappear when you got married? Did you think temptations would disappear?

3. What does your wife say when you suggest she be more proactive, and exactly what do you mean by that? What aspect of your marriage? 

4. How's your sex life? You say y'all are "comfortable" with intimacy, but is it satisfying?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I am going to agree and say again....Why did you marry her? 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

